# New to Forum



## redalb2253 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello all, new to this site, 47 two sons in the military so my hobby space has grown recently I build WW1 and WW2 aircraft in 48 and 32nd also armour.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum redalb2253!!  

James.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 21, 2006)

welcome to the site


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Nice to read you here.Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Post some model pics in the model sub-forum. We would love to see them.

Welcome and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the site from down under.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2006)

interesting, were you ever in the military yourself?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## redalb2253 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes I was in the 3rd ID stationed in Schweinfurt in the 80's Artillery 1st BN 76th FA 8" howitzers.


----------

